# Aeropress grind setting on Mazzer Super Jolly



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Going away for a few days next week & just wondering what grind setting I need to make on my SJ for use with an aeropress. Currently set on finest setting for my espresso machine. Should I move it to the mid-point or what? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is this the first time you have made aeropress?

Are you going to do a long steep ( 15 minutes )

or a shorter steep 1-2 mins.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Short steep


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Have in mind that mazzers are espresso designed machines.


----------

